# بفضل الله نجحت في امتحان pmp ومن أول محاولة .. مرحبا بالاستفسارات



## sang (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
​في البداية أود أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر و التقدير الي كل العاملين على هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي جعله الله سبحانه و تعالى سبب في هذا الإنجاز ، بخصوص الامتحان فأنا اجتزت الامتحان اليوم و سأسرد بصفة عامة ما قمت بعمله 

1- اعتمدت على كتاب PMP exam prep الخاص بالكاتبة الرائعة Rita Mulcahy كتاب قمة في الروعة بالرغم من بعض التعقيدات لكنه في الإجمال من وجهة نظري أحسن مرجع للامتحان .
2- أنا لم أقرأ PMBOK Guide كاملا ولا مرة ولكني اعتمدت عليه في معطيات كل عملية مدخلات مخرجات و وأدوات فقط .
3- قمت بحل عدد 5 امتحانات كاملة و بظروف امتحان حقيقية يعني 4 ساعات متواصلة و 200 سؤال و نتائجي كانت كالتالي ( 58% - 61% - 66% - 73% - 81 % ).
4- حليت كل الأسئلة الخاصة بكل chapter من كتاب Rita و كتاب Head first.

أهم شيء يا جماعة هو فهم الهدف من الامتحان و هو تقييم مدى فهمك لمبادئ إدارة المشروعات من وجهة نظر PMI ده شيء أساسي لعبور الامتحان.

بخصوص الامتحان .. الامتحان كان مستواه متوسط مش صعب زي ما كنت متوقع على الرغم من أني شوفت أسئلة معرفش عنها أي حاجة خالص و في أسئلة كانت صعبة و خاصة في حسابات CPI و SPI و كذلك حسابات ال FLOAT وقصدي في الصعوبة أنها كانت بتطلب وقت كتير في حلها مش أن أفكارها معقده و طبعا الوقت عدوك الأول على فكرة مش الامتحان ، الامتحان على ما أتذكر كان أغلبه من Quality و Time و Risk 

نصيحتي لكل شخص يريد عبور الامتحان هو الهدوووووووووووووووووووووووووء .. الهدوء يا شباب أهم عامل للنجاح ، التوتر هيخليك تنسى كل حاجة حتى لو كنت مذاكر و مستعد 

و بخلاف ما سبق أي حد لديه استفسار .. انا جاهز أرد عليه 

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق .


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2012)

مبارك عليك اخى الكريم
اخى الكريم انت اخدت دورة 35 ساعة من معهد معين ولا من النت


----------



## sang (5 أبريل 2012)

*أنا أخدت الدورة من معهد في جدة مكان عملي الحالي ، بصراحة الدورة كانت بداية قوية على الرغم اني خرجت منها مش مستوعب كل شيء بس كانت مفيدة جدا و مدخل قوي لفهم إدارة المشاريع 
*


----------



## أكرم حمدان (5 أبريل 2012)

مبروك النجاح ،

هل من الممكن تزويدنا بالامتحانات التي قمت بها قبل تقدمك للامتحان الحقيقي


----------



## sang (5 أبريل 2012)

*أخي أكرم .. كل المواد التي قمت باستخدامها للاستعداد للامتحان موجودة في مشاركات بهذا المنتدى و سأسردها لك 

1- كتاب PMP Head first اصدار 2009 و ده في امتحان كامل 200 سؤال في آخر الكتاب ، بالرغم من أن الامتحان يبان ان سهل بس في لعب كتير أوي 

2- برنامج PM Fast track v7 وهو برنامج أكثر من رائع بيحطك في ظروف امتحان حقيقية بس أنصحك أنك متحرقش أسئلة كتيرة قبل ما تقعد قدام الامتحانات الكاملة علشان نتيجتك تكون واقعية ، يعني لو خلصت فصل من الفصول حل 20 سؤال بس عليه من خلال البرنامج و احتفظ بباقي الأسئلة للامتحانات الكاملة 

3- في كتاب PMP exam prep وده في أسئلة ورا كل فصل رائعة جدا .

وبصفة عامة حل الأسئلة وسيلة فعالة جدا لعبور الامتحان 
*


----------



## lemon tree (5 أبريل 2012)

مبارك هذا النجاح 
سؤالي هو : هل يستطيع أي مهندس التقدم لهذا الامتحان؟ أم أن هناك شروط معينة ؟؟


----------



## waficisco (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله 

انا ان شاء الله هكون في الامتحان يوم 30 مايو هل ممكن اعرف ايميلك او رقم تليفونك


----------



## sang (5 أبريل 2012)

*lemon tree 

اي شخص حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس يقدر يتقدم للامتحان بس يكون معاه خبرة 3 سنين في مجال إدارة المشروعات و تقدر تراجع التفاصيل على موقع معهد إدارة المشروعات www.pmi.org 
*


----------



## lemon tree (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## جبل السلام (6 أبريل 2012)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على النجاح
من جد وجد


----------



## ابوجرير (6 أبريل 2012)

مبروك اخي النجاح 
ونتمنا لك المزيد من التفوق


----------



## sang (6 أبريل 2012)

*الله يبارك فيكم جميعا 
*


----------



## لؤي انس (7 أبريل 2012)

100000000 مبروك اخي العزيز..و عقبالنا
اتمنى منك اخي الكريم ان تضع ال Experience_Verification الخاص بيك كنموذج لي و لكل الاخوة 
لاني بصراحة قمت بانزال العديد من القوالب الجاهزه له و لكن مازلت متردد في كتايته
يا ريت تفيدنا بخبرتك 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## sang (7 أبريل 2012)

*أخي لؤي أشكرك على مرورك الكريم ، و لكن بخصوص Experience Verification الخاص بي بصراحة الموضوع ده أنا عملته من فترة بعيدة و مش متذكر أذا كان عندي أوي لأ .. بس أنا رفعت في مشاركة الملف اللي قمت بعمل الخطوة دي و هو سهل جدا .. حاول معاه و اي استفسار ان تحت أمرك فيه 
*


----------



## hwardat (8 أبريل 2012)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## sang (9 أبريل 2012)

*الله يبارك فيكم جميعا 
*


----------



## إسماعيل1 (10 أبريل 2012)

اخي مبروك ووفقك الله ، لدي استفسار مهم جدا وهو اني اخاف من الإرتباك عند دخول الإختبار فما هي الطريقة المثالية لحل الأسئلة انت تعلم انهم 200سؤال ولا يتوفر غير دقيقة وعشرة ثوان لكل سؤال فما كانت طريقتك اخي وفقك الله محتاج جدا الإجابة لأني اعد لدخول الإختبار قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## sang (10 أبريل 2012)

*والله سؤالك هذا قمة في الروعة و فعلا له تأثير على تخطي الإختبار .. شوف يا عزيزي أول شيء هو الثقة بالله سبحانه و تعالى و هنا الثقة لابد أن تكون نابعة من داخلك أن الله أطلع على جهدك و عملك و لن يقدر لك سوى الخير .. أنا وصلت لهذا المستوى ودخلت للامتحان و أنا مطمئن بالله جدا و هادئ البال 

بخصوص سرعة الحل أحب أن أبشرك أني وصلت للسؤال رقم 200 قبل انتهاء الساعة الثالثة .. و طبعا كان فيه أسئلة لم أجب عليها و لكني وصلت لنهاية الامتحان قبل ساعة .. كيف حدث ذلك ؟ 

لابد من التدريب على الامتحان من خلال برامج محاكاة الامتحانات الحقيقية و أحسنها على الإطلاق PM Fast track v7 ، حل أكبر عدد من الامتحانات قبل الدخول للامتحان الحقيقي و حاول قدر المستطاع أن توفر ظروف الامتحان الحقيقية و أنت تختبر نفسك ، يعني و انت بتستخدم البرنامج ألزم نفسك بال 200 سؤال و ال 4 ساعات و حاول تتقمص ظروف الامتحان و انت بتحل و تخاف من الرسوب و تتابع الوقت .

أنا حليت 5 امتحانات كاملة قبل ما أدخل الامتحان الحقيقي .. رسبت في أول واحد و نجحت في الباقي و بنسب متصاعدة .. حطيت لنفسي معدل أن أحل 60 سؤال على الأقل كل ساعة و الحمد لله وصلت للمعدل ده و بقى بالنسبة لي شيء طبيعي 

وكمان لازم أثناء الامتحان تكون هادي حتى لو واجهت 10 أسئلة ورا بعض مش عارف اجابتهم ، كل سؤال تحس أنك مش مستوعبه علم عليه أقلبه ورا ضهرك على طول و بص على اللي بعده 

أنا في أول ساعة لقيت أسئلة كتيرة عن critical bath و حسابات القيمة المضافة Earned Value وبصراحة كان بعضها معقد و طبعا أخدت وقت كبير في حلها و ده خلاني في نهاية الساعة الأولى محققتش الرقم اللي كنت مخطط له ، بس اديت نفسي العذر و اتعاملت بهدوء و بدون توتر و فعلا في الساعة الثانية حققت المعدل في حل الاسئلة و رجعت للخطة اللي كنت راسمها 

أرجو أني أكون وفيت ، وان شاء الله هتبشرني بالنجاح .. بس متنساش الحلاوة *:14:


----------



## hejab (12 أبريل 2012)

اخي sang
بداية ألف مبروك النجاح بالامتحان وللافضل ان شاء الله
لدي سؤالان:
الاول: ماهو المطلوب لاثبات خبرة ٣ سنوات بإدارة المشاريع وهل به نموذج معين لتقيدمه الي PMI للتقدم للاختبار؟


الثاني: لم يسبق لي حضور اي دورة او خلفية عن PMP
وانت ذكرت حضورك لدورة ٣٥ ساعة كبداية
هل كانت الدورة باللغة العربية او الانجليزي وهي دورة تحضيريه ام PMP عام؟
لانني وجدت دورة تقام بالرياض بالاسبوع القادم باللغة العربية بعنوان التحضير لاختبار pmp
ومتردد بدخولها بسبب انها باللغة العربية؟ ولا اعلم ايجب ان ادخل دورة عامة كبداية ثم تحضيرية للامتحان بعد ذلك؟؟


تقبل احترامي


----------



## sang (13 أبريل 2012)

أخي العزيز Hejab

بخصوص السؤال الأول : 

أول شيء لابد من عمله هو أن تنشئ حساب على موقع معهد إدارة المشروعات www.pmi.org وتبدأ تتبع خطوات التقدم لامتحان PMP طبعا هتبدأ توصف خبرتك في مجال إدارة المشاريع و بعد ما تنتهي و ترسل طلبك هيبلغك المعهد إن الرد سيكون خلال 5 ايام عمل .. يا إما هتعدي أو هتدخل مرحلة التدقيق .. لو دخلت مرحلة التدقيق هيطلب منك ما يثبت حصولك على الخبرة المذكورة و دي بتكون عن طريق شهادات الخبرة أو خطاب توصية( لا يتطلب أن تكون موثقة ) من المكان اللي بتعمل فيه و كمان شهادة الدورة التحضيرية .. اعتقد ان الاوراق دي بترسل بالبريد .

بخصوص السؤال الثاني :

فعلا من وجهة نظري الدورة كانت مدخل جيد لي للاستعداد للامتحان و كانت باللغة الإنجليزية ، عن المكان اللي هتاخد في الدورة كل ما عليك التأكد منه أن الشهادة التي ستأخذها ستؤهلك لدخول الامتحان و أن المعهد معترف بيه من PMI ومش مهم اسم الدورة سواء كانت تحضيرية أو عام المهم أن يكون المعهد معتمد و أن الشهادة تؤهلك لدخول الامتحان ، بخصوص اللغة أنا أنصح بحضور الدورة باللغة الإنجليزية ( مع احترامي الشديد للغتنا الجميلة ) التمسك بالدراسة باللغة الانجليزية هيخفف عليك جزء كبير من صعوبة الامتحان .. لما يكون استعدادك للامتحان باللغة الانجليزية هتألف المصطلحات و الجمل اللي هتشوفها في الامتحان ، ولا أنصح أي حد يطلب خدمة الترجمة في الامتحان ( المساعد اللغوي ) لانك هتشتت ذهنك ما بين حل الامتحان و ترجمة العبارات اللغوية 

أنا على فكرة لا أجيد اللغة الإنجليزية بطلاقة و لكني تمسكت بالدراسة باللغة الانجليزية و اجتهد في ترجمة أي مصطلح يقف أمامي أثناء الدراسة و حتى أثناء الامتحان عندما كنت أوجه كلمة لا أدري معناها كنت أتنبأ بالمعنى من سياق الكلام و كانت بتنجح معايا 

الخلاصة .. لا تحضر سوى الدورة التي تؤهلك لدخول الامتحان و من معهد معتمد و باللغة الانجليزية ، ولا تتوقع أن تفهم كل شئ من الدورة و لكنها ستعطيك إطار عام .. بالمناسبة أنا أخدت الدورة من معهد في الرياض على الرغم من أني أعمل في جدة


----------



## hejab (13 أبريل 2012)

سلمت يمينك اخي الكريم احمد
وجهة نظرك بالنسبة للغة هي نفس وجهة نظري لان الترجمة مجرد تشتيت واستهلاك للوقت

كرما هل دورتك كانت تابعة لهيئة المهندسين السعوديين ام معهد خاص وما اسمه
لانني وجدت الكثير من المعاهد بجانب الهيئة والاسعار متفاوته من 3500-5000 ريال
ولكن الجميع يقيم الدورات باللغة العربية وهذا ما جعلني لا اتقدم لها

هل يجب ان اتم الدورة قبل التسجيل في pmi ؟


----------



## sang (13 أبريل 2012)

يمكنك التسجيل في PMI كمستخدم عادي وبعد ما تتم الدورة و تبقى مؤهل من خلال خبرتك العملية و حصولك على 35 ساعة تدريبية أنك تبدأ تأخذ خطوات التقدم للامتحان ، مش شرط أنك تعمل registration علشان امتحان معين ..انا حسابي عملته في موقع PMI قبل ما أفكر آخد الشهادة 

بخصوص المعهد :- الموقع الالكتروني بتاعه www.bakkah.net.sa وهو معهد خاص و الدورة اللي حضرتها كانت باللغة الانجليزية مع محاضر رائع اسمه مروان العريني .. الدورة على ما أتذكر كانت 3900 ريال


----------



## إسماعيل1 (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخي سانج على النصيحية التي انا في امس الحاجة اليها جزاك الله خيرا وادعي لي ولك مني هدية لو نجحت ههه


----------



## sang (14 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم ، و موفق ان شاء الله .. بس متنساش الهدية.


----------



## sang (18 أبريل 2012)

*الله يبارك فيك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## m.g.jaban (4 مايو 2012)

هل من الممكن الحصول على الشهادة من خلال الجهد لشخصي بلا دورة : أنا لغتي الإنكليزية تمام و لدي محاضات فيديو 40 ساعة و الكتب لتي ذكرتها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## hsharkawy (4 مايو 2012)

*الف مبروك على النجاح و حاليا انا بستعد لدخول الامتحان ربنا يوفق الجميع*​


----------



## sang (5 مايو 2012)

m.g.jaban قال:


> هل من الممكن الحصول على الشهادة من خلال الجهد لشخصي بلا دورة : أنا لغتي الإنكليزية تمام و لدي محاضات فيديو 40 ساعة و الكتب لتي ذكرتها ؟؟؟؟



بالتاكيد يمكنك ذلك .. انا بالنسبة لي الدورة كانت علشان اكون مؤهل لدخول الامتحان ليس الا .. لكني الفضل الاكبر في النجاح بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى للمجهود الشخصى و البحث ، و بخلاف محاضرات الفيديو في كتاب Rita موجود في المنتدى هنا و في كمان برانمج Fast track علشان تتدرب على الامتحانات


----------



## sang (5 مايو 2012)

hsharkawy قال:


> *الف مبروك على النجاح و حاليا انا بستعد لدخول الامتحان ربنا يوفق الجميع*​



الله يبارك فيك ، يلا شد حيلك انت كمان علشان نفرح بيك


----------



## waficisco (5 مايو 2012)

*دعواتكم ياجماعة امتحاني يوم 30 في الشهر الحالي *


----------



## sang (6 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يعينك يا هندسة 
*


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن حسن (7 مايو 2012)

ياجماعه ياريت حد ينصحني 
انا طالب بكلية الهندسة 
ومشروع تخرجي ادارة مشروعات
وكنت عاوز اخد دورة التأهيل لدخول امتحان ال pmp
فياريت اسمع نصيحتك ياباشمهندس هل من الممكن اجتياز الدورة فور الانتهاء من مشروع التخرج
وهل لابد من الخبرة في مجال عملي عشان ادخل الامتحان 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (8 مايو 2012)

مباااااارك النجاح


----------



## sang (13 مايو 2012)

م/عبدالرحمن حسن قال:


> ياجماعه ياريت حد ينصحني
> انا طالب بكلية الهندسة
> ومشروع تخرجي ادارة مشروعات
> وكنت عاوز اخد دورة التأهيل لدخول امتحان ال pmp
> ...



يمكنك أجتياز الدورة في أي وقت و هي شهادة حضورية بمعنى أنه لا يوجد أي تقييم مرتبط بالحصول على الشهادة سوى الحضور فقط .. ولذا ليس هناك أي قيود على اجتيازك الدورة و حصولك على شهادة باجتيازها 

بخصوص الخبرة العملية فهذا لابد منه .. مطلوب منك على الأقل خبرة 3 سنوات في مجال إدارة المشاريع حتى تكون مؤهل لدخول الامتحان 

آسف على التأخير في الرد


----------



## sang (13 مايو 2012)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> مباااااارك النجاح



الله يبارك فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد بسام بركات (13 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

الف مبروك النجاح واتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العملية

بالنسبة لموضوع 35 ساعه تدريبية من معهد معتمد ، أنا أحمل درجة الماجستير في ادارة المشاريع الانشائية

هل استطيع تقديمها كأثبات بديل عن ال 35 ساعه تدريبية ؟

وشكرا


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ..الف مبروك النجاح ارجو المساعدة في اجابة بعض الاسئلة التي عجزت عن حلها حيث اني دخلت دورة ادارة مشاريع ولا استطيع اجابتها في المحاضرة


----------



## sang (15 مايو 2012)

محمد بسام بركات قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الف مبروك النجاح واتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العملية
> 
> ...



للأسف أخي العزيز أنا ليس لدي أي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع و لكن أعتقد أنه لابد من الحصول على 35 ساعة لأنها مدرجة في خطوات التقدم للامتحان ، و إذا دخلت في عينة التدقيق سيطلب منك pmi تقديم ما يثبت أنك حضرت الدورة 

و الله أعلم


----------



## sang (15 مايو 2012)

احمد فاضل قيس قال:


> السلام عليكم ..الف مبروك النجاح ارجو المساعدة في اجابة بعض الاسئلة التي عجزت عن حلها حيث اني دخلت دورة ادارة مشاريع ولا استطيع اجابتها في المحاضرة



تحت أمرك في أي شيء و يسعدني مساعدتك أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم .. شكرا لاستجابتك السريعة اخي العزيو
عندي سؤال هل ما هي مسؤوليات الراعي في المشروع؟ وشكرا مرة اخرى لاستجابتك


----------



## sang (17 مايو 2012)

احمد فاضل قيس قال:


> السلام عليكم .. شكرا لاستجابتك السريعة اخي العزيو
> عندي سؤال هل ما هي مسؤوليات الراعي في المشروع؟ وشكرا مرة اخرى لاستجابتك



راعي المشروع Sponsor هو المسئول عن تمويل المشروع أي توفير السيولة النقدية لتنفيذه .. أكثر أصحاب المصالح رغبة في نجاح المشروع و يجب التواصل معه بشكل مستمر من قبل مدير المشروع ، هذا بشكل مختصر و يمكنك مراجعة كتاب ريتا في فصل إدارة الاتصال Manage communications هتلاقيها مقسمة كل واحد من أصحاب المصالح و مهامه و مسئولياته في المشروع بطريقة جميلة جدا 

ولا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم و أعذرني على التأخير


----------



## eng_mohamad (19 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسه انا الحمد لله نجحت اليوم ومش عارف اشكرك ازاى ... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sang (20 مايو 2012)

الف الف مبرووووووووووك يا بشمهندس .. الحمد لله الذي تتم بفضله الصالحات .. متنساش زكاة العلم بقى .. أنفع غير باللي ربنا علمه لك


----------



## eng_mohamad (20 مايو 2012)

ان شاء الله يا هندسه جزاكم الله خيراً ... بنتعلم منك دايماً


----------



## amr_egp2010 (20 مايو 2012)

مبروووووووووك 
الي الامام


----------



## eng_mohamad (20 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Al Malki (16 يونيو 2012)

*باش مهندش ذكرت كل شيئ بوضوح جزاك الله خير*

*
بس بقي تفيدنا وين مكان الاختبار هل عن طريق pmi دايركت او عن طريق معهد معتمد في جدة
وكمان ياليت تفيدنا عن درجة النجاح والشهادة تصدر من المصدر او من المعهد وشكرا لك
*


----------



## amer5 (17 يونيو 2012)

مبارك على النجاح ويارب من نجاح الى نجاح 
لكن لوسمحت لدى طلب:ياريت تنزل لى

كتاب PMP exam prep الخاص بالكاتبة الرائعة Rita Mulcahy
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## sang (19 يونيو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Al Malki قال:


> *
> بس بقي تفيدنا وين مكان الاختبار هل عن طريق pmi دايركت او عن طريق معهد معتمد في جدة
> وكمان ياليت تفيدنا عن درجة النجاح والشهادة تصدر من المصدر او من المعهد وشكرا لك
> *



طبعا التسجيل بيكون عن طريق موقع معهد ادارة المشاريع www.pmi.org و الامتحان بيكون تابع لمعهد برومترك هو في جدة موجود امتداد كوبري المربع في نفس المكان اللي فيه مركز Newhorizons .. انا مش متذكر الوصف بالتحديد .. بالنسبة لدرجة النجاح فهو مطلوب انك تجاوي على 141 سؤال صح من أصل 200 سؤال يعني لو نسبة مئوية تكون 61% .. بعد النجاح بإذن الله هتاخد ورقة من معهد برومترك و الشهادة الأصلية هتيجي من أمريكا طبعا عن طريق البريد على العنوان اللي انت تفضله


----------



## sang (19 يونيو 2012)

amer5 قال:


> مبارك على النجاح ويارب من نجاح الى نجاح
> لكن لوسمحت لدى طلب:ياريت تنزل لى
> 
> كتاب PMP exam prep الخاص بالكاتبة الرائعة Rita Mulcahy
> وجزاك الله عنا خيرا



فعلا هو كتاب رائع .. وهو موجود في المنتدى على أي حال في مشاركات لزملاء


----------



## متابع ل (19 يونيو 2012)

مبروك ..

أعتقد أن 61% من 200 سؤال تعني 122 إجابة صحيحة .. 

كما أن هناك حذف لـ25 سؤال عشوائي و أعتقد أن سبب الحذف دش بعض الأسئلة المعقدة أو الغير محسومة الإجابة بغرض إرباك المختبر ..

تحياتي و مبارك مرة أخرى ..


----------



## sang (20 يونيو 2012)

متابع ل قال:


> مبروك ..
> 
> أعتقد أن 61% من 200 سؤال تعني 122 إجابة صحيحة ..
> 
> ...



بالفعل أخي الكريم .. كلامك مظبوط .. يتم حذف 25 سؤال ( اختباري ) يتم وضعهم في الامتحان لقياس مدى صعوبتهم .. لكن ما أنا متأكد منه هي النسبة 61% و على العموم الشهادة لا تعتمد على النسبة ..


----------



## eidashry (23 يونيو 2012)

الف الف مبروك 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ayman_bat (3 يوليو 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز على تفاعلك وأكيد بتستأهل النجاح لأنك لم تتردد ابدا في الأجابة عن اي سؤال وبسرور تام . 
سؤالي هو أنا احضر الآن لهذا الأمتحان وهو طبعا ليس هدف بقدر ماهو فهم المادة كمادة علمية كشرط لكن الكتب كثيرة وتهت بينها وأخترت في الآخر كتاب سايبكس الأصدار الخامس . الكتاب جيد بعض الشيئ لكن أريد أن أخذ الأفضل إعتمادا على خبرتك فما هو الأفضل لبدأ دراسة هذه الشهادة مع العلم ان مبتدأ في ادارة المشاريع واريد فهمها الآن . 
في أغلب ردودك تحدثت عن الكتاب التى استعنت بها للتجهيز لامتحان وأنا أبحث عن الكتب التى تعطيني المادة من البداية وليس التجهيز فقط للأمتحان 
وشكرا لك


----------



## sang (5 يوليو 2012)

ayman_bat قال:


> مشكور أخي العزيز على تفاعلك وأكيد بتستأهل النجاح لأنك لم تتردد ابدا في الأجابة عن اي سؤال وبسرور تام .
> سؤالي هو أنا احضر الآن لهذا الأمتحان وهو طبعا ليس هدف بقدر ماهو فهم المادة كمادة علمية كشرط لكن الكتب كثيرة وتهت بينها وأخترت في الآخر كتاب سايبكس الأصدار الخامس . الكتاب جيد بعض الشيئ لكن أريد أن أخذ الأفضل إعتمادا على خبرتك فما هو الأفضل لبدأ دراسة هذه الشهادة مع العلم ان مبتدأ في ادارة المشاريع واريد فهمها الآن .
> في أغلب ردودك تحدثت عن الكتاب التى استعنت بها للتجهيز لامتحان وأنا أبحث عن الكتب التى تعطيني المادة من البداية وليس التجهيز فقط للأمتحان
> وشكرا لك



أولا أخي العزيز أحيك على كلماتك الجميلة .. وجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء 

أنا عندما بدأت التحضير لامتحان PMP كنت مثلك تماما تائه بين مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب و المراجع و كذلك خبرتي كانت منعدمة .. فكل ما تواجهه أمر طبيعي و لا خوف منه .. لكن سؤالي لك .. هل حصلت على الدورة الالزامية للتقدم للامتحان أم لا .. يعني معاك 35 ساعة تدريبية .. لأن هي دي كانت بدايتي مع PMP 

وبدأت بكتابين هما 
PMP exam prep v6 
PMP Head first 2009 edition 

و الأول كان أكثر شمول من الثاني و بصراحة كتاب سايبكس أنا مسمعتش عنه قبل كدة 

أنا بدايتي كانت مع الدورة التحضيرية .. يمكن حالفني الحظ بمدرب محترف قدر يقدم لي خبرته بشكل رائع .. ولكني أنصحك بكدة 

أتمنى تكون اجابتي وافية وتكون غطت المطلوب


----------



## عمار أخرس (8 يوليو 2012)

مبروك ومنها للأحسن


----------



## rami85 (9 يوليو 2012)

الف مبروك​


----------



## rami85 (10 يوليو 2012)

الف مبروك ياهندسة تكلفة الامتحان كام وكيفية الحصول علي الكتب ​


----------



## sang (10 يوليو 2012)

rami85 قال:


> الف مبروك ياهندسة تكلفة الامتحان كام وكيفية الحصول علي الكتب ​



*الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة .. الكتب كلها موجودة في المنتدى و مذكورة في المشاركة دي و في مشاركات كتيرة .. الأمتحان تكلفته 555 دولار أمريكي لو أنت مش عضو في معهد إدارة المشاريع PMI ولو أنت عضو أعتقد المبلغ هيكون 429 دولار بس مش متأكد أوي 

ممكن تراجع موقع PMI علشان تتأكد أكتر 

www.pmi.org
*


----------



## eng amona (10 يوليو 2012)

الف مبروك النجاح


----------



## ragab selim (11 يوليو 2012)

*مبروك النجاح يا هندسة و عقبالي إن شاء الله *


----------



## ashraff (11 يوليو 2012)

مبرووووووك


----------



## rami85 (11 يوليو 2012)

*مبروك مرة تانية يا هندسة سؤال اخير من فضلك ان شاء الله انا ناوي فعلا بس هل اللغة عامل اساسي في النجاح لان علي حد معلوماتي الامتحان باللغة الانجليزية فقط*​


----------



## sang (11 يوليو 2012)

rami85 قال:


> *مبروك مرة تانية يا هندسة سؤال اخير من فضلك ان شاء الله انا ناوي فعلا بس هل اللغة عامل اساسي في النجاح لان علي حد معلوماتي الامتحان باللغة الانجليزية فقط*​



الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة و عقبالك كدة ان شاء الله .. بص يا سيدي .. بصراحة كدة اللغة عامل أساسي في النجاح علشان أكون صادق معاك .. انت ممكن تطلب مساعد لغوي أثناء التقدم للامتحان بس أنا منصحش بكدة لان بكل بساطة هتخسر وقت في الترجمة وانت محتاج كل ثانية علشان تحل أكبر عدد من الأسئلة .. أنا أنصحك تذاكر و تحل أسئلة و امتحانات كتيرة باللغة الانجليزية 

أنا اللي نفعني أني كنت واخد شهادة في الانجليزي ielts بس انت ان شاء الله هتعدي .. ركز و انت بتذاكر و تحل الاسئلة على أنك تتوقع معنى الجملة .. مش شرط تكون عارف تترجم كل كلمة في السؤال .. درب نفسك انك تتوقع و ان شاء الله الطريقة دي هتساعدك


----------



## sang (9 أغسطس 2012)

eng amona قال:


> الف مبروك النجاح




*الله يبارك فيكي وشكرا على المرور *


----------



## boushy (10 أغسطس 2012)

*اكرمك الله في الدارين واشكر لك حبك لتزكية علمك بروح قمة في التناهي بحق انت انسان رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بكل ما للكلمة من معني 
ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييار مبروك عليك النجاح وعلي امثالك 
*


----------



## essamn1 (17 أغسطس 2012)

مبروك قعبالي


----------



## sang (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله يبارك فيكم جميعا .. شكرا على المرور *


----------

